# 10lber for my birthday. ...



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

Went fishing today with a good buddy.....started off throwing topwater in the cool morning...just wasnt feeling it; it was windy and cool and the full moon wasnt helping....decided to throw some reaction strike baits...crankbaits and spinnerbaits. Well after boating about 20 fish, this toad smoked my lure.....24.5 inches....10lbs 8 oz. Good birthday present...perfect release to fight another day..


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Happy birthday! That's a Big Wally fosho!


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Awesome catch. Happy Birthday! What lake were you fishing?


----------



## Bass Slayer (Jun 15, 2017)

Awesome!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

That's my kinda birthday present!! Happy B-Day.

What lake???


----------



## Jopshua (May 22, 2016)

"You caught a ten pound bass? Son! That's a five pound bass!"

Nice catch! Guess that made for a nice birthday.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Very nice. Congratulations, that fish looks like a football.


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

What a fish... And Happy Birthday.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Did you get measure mints for a replica. 10 lbs its on my wall. O Happy Birthday! Great present.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Happy birthday to you!!! Very nice


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

Happy birthday. What a nice fish!


----------



## Matador (Nov 8, 2006)

Good stuff Tommy, Happy Birthday!

Jared


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

Yes sir he was 24 inches long and 19 in girth....replica will be done soon


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

tommy261 said:


> Yes sir he was 24 inches long and 19 in girth....replica will be done soon


Good deal. I can spell measurement. Brain fart!LOL! Nice fisch. LMAO! I mean fish.


----------



## denimdeerslayer (Feb 23, 2012)

Well thats one heck of a birthday gift. Congrats and Happy Birthday.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Nice work!! Congrats!!


----------



## Rolltide (Sep 1, 2011)

That is a toad. You could throw a tight spiral with that chunk. Congrats!


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Awesome fish and bday present Tommy!!!!

T-BONE
(tpool)


----------

